# Why was dutch section deleted



## Klaus Schwab (Dec 16, 2022)

Bring it back right now or mossad will investigate this site thoroughly in terms of anti-Semitism


----------



## Reez6493 (Dec 16, 2022)

Klaus Schwab said:


> Bring it back right now or mossad will investigate this site thoroughly in terms of anti-Semitism


meanwhile americans think that dutch is a synonym for german

brutally mogged by germancells

there is no place for dutch when german exists boyo


----------

